# White knuckle helicopter landing in rough seas



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2011)

White Knuckled Helicopter Landing at Sea


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Sod that for a game of soldiers! 
I think I would have gone home instead!! Great bit of flying, and I bet the 'flag man' was relieved too !


----------



## Glider (Jun 4, 2011)

I bet he was frustrated. He gave the cue for the pilot to land earlier on and he didn't, but its the pilots call at the end of the day. As they say all's well that ends well, and they both deserve the credit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah screw that ****.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm with you, Chris. I prefer landing on terra firma. But my hat's off to guys who can do that kind of flying.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2011)

And I bet he's one of those smug b***ards who can fall over clutching a pint of beer, and not spill a drop !


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeesh! Time for a beer and a change of shorts! Not necessarily in that order.

Didn't somebody at one time have a system for pitching-deck helicopter recovery where the helicopter would lower a cable with a hook, someone would hook the cable to the deck, and the helicopter would then "winch" itself down onto the deck? I remember seeing a video of that, and thinking "they're screwed if the wind blows them sideways into the superstructure or over the railing...they couldn't take evasive actions".


----------



## Glider (Jun 4, 2011)

There was something called the Beartrap designed by the Canadian Navy which operated along the lines you mention but some navies used a probe once the helicopter was on the deck to stop it sliding off.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2011)

Impressive piece of flying but I'm with most of you guys f*ck that sh*t. I'll sick to dry land landings.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2011)

Now that was impressive!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2011)

I remember seeing recruiting RCN commercials featuring the Beartrap. Here's an article on it:ReadyAyeReady.com - The Canadian Navy


----------



## dogsbody (Jun 11, 2011)

I wonder who got the job of helping the pilot to un-pucker his arse off of the seat? I know mine would have been well suctioned on.



Chris


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 12, 2011)

I think the seats have holes in the bottom to prevent that, and for other reasons.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 18, 2011)

Get out your seasick bag, cause you're going to need it as soon as we land. 


Wheels


----------

